# Audio Hi-Fi, por donde comenzar?



## tuliodef (Feb 16, 2010)

Saludos amigos de ForosdeElectronica, soy nuevo en el foro pero he aprendido muchisimo gracias a ustedes, tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica y soy digamos que un gran aficionado de todo lo referente al audio, por eso he querido desde hace un tiempo ya iniciarme en el mundo de la alta fidelidad, pero mientras mas me informo mas dudas salen a relucir, quisiera y me pudieran ayudar a iniciarme en este mundo o al menos informarme sobre cuales son las cosas mas importantes y por donde comenzar a armar mi equipo de audio hi.fi, cabe mencionar que no tengo grandes cantidades de dinero como para comprarme un grandioso equipo de audio y por eso he decidido a armarlo yo mismo poco a poco pero que valga la pena el esfuerzo! espero puedan ayudarme, muchas gracias de antemano! !


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 16, 2010)

En el foro hay mucha información, además de las direcciones que te paso, podés BUSCAR mucha más.

El autor es *ejtagle*, son 3 versiones de amplificadores HighEnd (Hay otra versión, vas a dar con ella leyendo):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-highend-clased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Antes de hacer una consulta te recomiendo leer los Post completos, ya que se resolvieron todo tipo de dudas gracias al autor y a otros usuarios.

Para complementar la información de los amplificadores, también podes leer los siguientes temas, del autor *Fogonazo*:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/condensadores-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Espero sea de utilidad, Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

Un link como para informarte de lo que te puedes encontrar y no le debes hacer caso:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/


----------



## tuliodef (Feb 16, 2010)

No amigo, creo que no me supe explicar, he leido muchisimo la informacion del foro, de hecho ya casi todos los links que me has pasado los he leido, muchas gracias, pero mi duda es la siguiente, por donde comienzo a armarlo? ya que como dije no tengo mucho dinero para armarlo todo de una sola vez! entoces en que me enfoco primero? en el amplificador? o mejor invierto en unos buenos bafles y el amplificador lo llevo poco a poco? ecualizadores? crossover? o todo a la vez? que me recomiendan? gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

Mira esto que acabo de escribir

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/si-me-ocurriera-armarme-equipo-audio-empezaria-31417/


----------



## tuliodef (Feb 16, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo! eso es exactamente lo que estaba buscando y si no me equivoco no habia otro post igual! comenzaré por el amplificador entonces! te iré informando sobre cualquier otra duda si no hay problema alguno! ! muchas gracias nuevamente!


----------

